# Obtaining a NC CCW question



## Nikki87 (Mar 6, 2018)

Found answer


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I am not an attorney.... If you purchased the weapons through a FFL and they did background checks, most likely you should be eligible for a permit.....

Permits to buy handguns in North Carolina must be obtained from the sheriff in the county that you reside. You might want to contact your country sheriff for the correct answer.............


----------

